# Seminars in Miami, Houston, Las Vegas?



## Guro_Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey all!
i'm thinking of trying to set up some seminars over the next few months in the following places...

does anyone know of anyone or anyplace that might be willing to host a seminar on Sayoc Kali?

let me know if there is interest, and perhaps we can work something out!

respects, Guro Jeff


----------



## Kirk (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guro_Jeff _
> *Hey all!
> i'm thinking of trying to set up some seminars over the next few months in the following places...
> 
> ...



How does it work?  You could probably do just as well in San 
Antonio as you would in Houston.


----------



## Guro_Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

hi Kirk!
i've never been to San Antonio... would you know of anyone who might be interested in hosting a Sayoc Kali seminar there?

if i have a plane ticket, i can get there, LOL

thanks in advance!

respects, Guro Jeff


----------

